# Has anyone ever heard of an Edwards and Crist Co. NAVY Bicycle from Chicago?



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2011)

I picked up a lot that included a frame and fork plus extras.  I was told that it was a 1909 and the sprocket was dated 1899.  I doubt that the sprocket is original to the bike.  The rims are amazing, the frame doesn't even have a ding in it and it came with two great looking saddles.  I googled it and nothing comes up for a Edwards and Crist Co. NAVY Bicycle.  Is it rare?  What's it worth?  Any info would be good.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's the photos


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2011)

Two more pics


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2011)

Cool, forks look like Pierce? maybe?


----------



## bud poe (Jun 25, 2011)

I was watching that one, great bike!  It was a killer deal if I remember correctly what it went for.  Not sure on value or rarity but I agree that the fork or truss rods at least look like Pierce.  Nice score, PM me if you need to part with one of those saddles!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2011)

Any guesses on the year for those trust rod and does anyone know when they started building twin bars (tank sytle) frames?


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 25, 2011)

i wanna say they started making motobikes around 1913?


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 25, 2011)

can you give us a closeup pic. of the fork crown and the seat post mast where the two bars connect? this will give us closer year and manuf. of the bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's more pics and a shot of one of the seats.  Someone wrote their name and a date on it.  It came with two seats and post.  I included one of the seat post because it was made like a stem.  I'm not sure what the things are in the 3rd pic (one may be a stand hanger).


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd say early to mid teens. That's about when moto frames started, and the button hole headbadge were around then as well. ??? bri.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm up in the air on this.  I'm not sure if I want to put it together or sell it.  I will entertain offers.  I don't know if I could part with the name badge.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 25, 2011)

If the rims match. I may want them for something...................?


----------



## bud poe (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd love a shot at the saddle's if you decide to part (especially the one with the name)...


----------

